# We have new babies!



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Our dear Candee', Ch Peluito's Que Le Den Candela had a beautiful litter of 3 puppies Monday evening. She had 2 boys and 1 girl. One boy is a black and white parti with a lot of black and very nice markings, and the other boy is a sable parti. The girl was born with a black nose and is a black and white parti. 
We are calling this litter our "Star Trek - The Originals" and would like to introduce Kirk, Spock, and Uhura. :welcome:
Mom and babies are doing well!
:bathbaby:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Adorable!!!!! It looks like we will have babies growing up togeather 

I love the theme as well


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! They are *so* cute. I imagine it must be hard to get anything done in the early stages, wanting to watch the babies all the time. Give Candee an extra hug for me.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

They are DARLING! Enjoy the puppy breath....


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you! I don't get much sleep at night because I'm up watching them  LOL!!

Someone on this list ..... is getting one of these...but I'm not gonna tell!!! :cheer2:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh how wonderful! Congratulations to you and Candee...they are so sweet! I would love to grab the Sable parti if I was close to you  Have fun and keep those pics coming!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They are absolutely Gorgeous! The Sable male looks like he has a star on his forehead. And I LOOOOOOVE his markings-that dark face is to die for! Looks like Polka Dots!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

All three are adorable and have awesome markings. The little girl should work at a circus as a contortionist!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I love that marking on the sable boy's head. It looks like a boomerang!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are adorable Arlene, congrats. Now who would like to make the announcement they are getting one of these cuties, no hiding or we will hunt you down.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> I love that marking on the sable boy's head. It looks like a boomerang!


Hmmm, maybe he should be called bumi for boomerang! (Reminds me of King Bumi from the Avatar Series. He is the funniest!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations !! They are absolutely adorable !!! I can't wait to find out who the lucky person is. They have to be busting at the seams with excitement and hopefully with let the "CAT" out of the bag very soon. Precious, adorable pups.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Well....I will let her be the one to tell y'all.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*I wish so much it was me*  

Okay so we know it is a "she"....hmmmm, I wonder which pup she will pick!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Will "SHE" makes us wait very long?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

peluitohavanese said:


> Well....I will let her be the one to tell y'all.


:juggle: Should I, should I not...hmmm???



Evye's Mom said:


> Will "SHE" makes us wait very long?


No I won't make you all wait! IS MEEEEE!!! and Yes, I am about to bust at the seams.

Darling...Mommy is coming soon...:bolt:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah! The Cat is out of the bag!!:laugh:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HavaBaloo said:


> *I wish so much it was me*
> 
> Okay so we know it is a "she"....hmmmm, I wonder which pup she will pick!


All three of them!!! ound: I Love Black and Whites, but Sables have my heart, hands down!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Arlene and Candee! They are adorable!

And a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you, Zury, on your new sable baby!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Zury. What a wonderful surprise and what a wonderful pup you chose !!! Thanks for not driving us nuts and keeping us in suspense. We will enjoy sharing your joy and watching the pups grow. So happy for you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think this is one of my favorite things on the forum....getting to watch litters of adorable little puppies grow up. It's even better when forum members get them...congrats Zury! They are all so cute, but I really like that little black faced boy


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you all. Actually, I love the Sable, but Arlene doesn't know it yet! ound: ... Well, she knows now...


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
For the mother, the father...the proud breeder and most of all...to the one who waited for a new love...and now found it...or three of them


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

trueblue said:


> I think this is one of my favorite things on the forum....getting to watch litters of adorable little puppies grow up. It's even better when forum members get them...congrats Zury! They are all so cute, but I really like that little black faced boy


Oh, I love him too, he has some amazing markings! In fact, my mom wants me to get him and I have the perfect name for him and all :second:, but I just have a soft spot for Sables and sable parties...:first:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What fun! Congrats on the new adorables and one new lucky Zury. Keep those photos coming. Ah, puppy noises . . . hmmm, hmmmm, hmmmmm


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow Zury-that is one beautiful puppy. His coloring looks so rich-can you tell at this age that it's sable and not brindled? 
They're all beauties, but he did catch my eye. I'm very excited for you.
What's the name???????????????????


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah Zury!! Finally, your baby has been born, and I am so so so HAPPY for you :cheer2:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Wow Zury-that is one beautiful puppy. His coloring looks so rich-can you tell at this age that it's sable and not brindled?
> They're all beauties, but he did catch my eye. I'm very excited for you.
> What's the name???????????????????


I LOVE King Bumi (BUMI). We watch a lot of AVATAR in our house and King Bumi is an awesome character. But I have to wait until we meet him and see if Bumi is for him.

My kids want to call the dog FUFI (foofi) :fish: There is NO WAY I am allowing that. They can call their stuffed aniamls Fufi, but not OUR dog!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting!!! Zury, congratulations. How great to know that your baby is finally born. Now the long wait begins. 

Arlene, they are precious! I hope mom does well. Thank you for sharing pics with us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute!!! Just love them all but the little brown guy is calling my name. Maybe I could talk DH into it by telling him about the Star Trek theme, he can't wait to see the movie. Can you tell us which name goes with which baby? And Zury, which one is yours????


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

The sable boy is Kirk, The mostly black and white boy is Spock, and the black and white girl is Uhura


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

They are all mine! ound: ...but my favorite is the Sable


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> :juggle: Should I, should I not...hmmm???
> 
> No I won't make you all wait! IS MEEEEE!!! and Yes, I am about to bust at the seams.
> 
> Darling...Mommy is coming soon...:bolt:


:cheer2: Congratulations. I scared ya with the hunt you down remark didnt I LOL. I love that we will get to share in your enjoyment as you watch your puppy grow.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> They are al mine! ound:


Come on now Zury....share and share a-like! I want one, even if it is in my dreams :bolt:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Leeann said:


> :cheer2: Congratulations. I scared ya with the hunt you down remark didnt I LOL. I love that we will get to share in your enjoyment as you watch your puppy grow.


Yes, I was scared $**tless ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HavaBaloo said:


> Come on now Zury....share and share a-like! I want one, even if it is in my dreams :bolt:


:nono: :hand:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Zury-They're all adorable, it would be hard to choose but I can see why you're partial to the little brown guy. He's precious!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Zury that is wonderful news! They are all adorable though I like the black and white boy the best. I have a soft spot for Irish Pieds... wonder why.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats to all! They are just darling!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea Zury, another puppy to watch grow. He is adorable!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Thank you! I don't get much sleep at night because I'm up watching them  LOL!!
> 
> Someone on this list ..... is getting one of these...but I'm not gonna tell!!! :cheer2:


That is too exciting. Can we at least know which one is going to our family?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well obviously I should have read the whole thread before posting the above. Congratulations Zury. Lucky you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Zury and Arlene- Congrats to you both  How cool the forum brought you together! I do think sables are the cutest puppies too!



Lina said:


> Zury that is wonderful news! They are all adorable though I like the black and white boy the best. I have a soft spot for Irish Pieds... wonder why.


Lina- Is Hitchcock considered an irish pied? I thought they had to have a black saddle?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL!! no sharin huh?


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats! They are beautiful and can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This demands for some more pictures...where are those spots...how dark is the sable...how close can you get a pic of a small nose...?

Mooooor pictures!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

karin117 said:


> This demands for some more pictures...where are those spots...how dark is the sable...how close can you get a pic of a small nose...?
> 
> Mooooor pictures!!


Yeah, I didn't want to sound paranoid ound:, but I wouldn't mind more pictures! :hungry:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Soooo Arlene....if the puppies keep you up all night...why don´t watch them thru a camera lens?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Arlene, Oh Congratulations...Beam them up Scottie (to Boston.) 

Zury, Congrats. I am so proud of you for not keeping it a secret! now we can all share your joy as you watch them grow. 

I agree...we need mooooorrrreeee pictures


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Mooore pictures!*

The babies are in my bedroom, at the foot of my bed. So I lay in bed and watch them like the goofball that I am and then I don't sleep and I am sooooo tired  LOL LOL!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, those pictures are beautiful! I am in love, Loooooove, looooove...

Thank you! ;-)


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awww! I have a soft spot for irish pieds also, but that sable looks like he(?) has polka dots! So cute! All three are just beautiful. Love the black nose too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HOw sweet!! Absolutely adorable, all three!! Zury you must be SO excited!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh they are SO BEAUTIFUL. I love their markings!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

IWAP


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*So precious. :baby: :baby: :baby: CONGRATULATIONS to mommy, breeder and future human mommy. *

*P.S. How about a picture of the face of the sable one? Please??? *


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Star Trek - The Originals*

More pictures of Captain Kirk, Lt. Uhura and Spock!!
Enjoy!:bathbaby: Warp speed!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beautiful litter of three. Congrats to all!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're all beautiful. Congrats Arlene. Zury the sable is so cute, what a face. I want the black and white boy, I love his markings.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Zury,
I'm in love with the sable puppy! The face is so cute and coloring is wonderful.

It's going to be a hard 9 weeks or so for you, now isn't it?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that a starfleet communicator marking on sable puppy's (Kirk?) head? What a darling face!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

they - are - absolutely - precious!!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Yeah! The Cat is out of the bag!!:laugh:


CAT? How do I file a report with HCA. ound:
They're darling Arlene and I'm glad one of our own is getting one of them. Congratulation all around!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww.....they are all beautiful! I love the brown spotted one! This is the first time I have seen a brown/white fur baby. Captain Kirk is a handsome man!

Looking forward to watching them grow! The pictures are precious!

Congrats Zury....the waiting is the painful part............


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are the cutest things!!! Two noses are pink, will they darken or stay that way? I'm partial to the pink nose, like my Scooter.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, They are so precious!

Arlene, I am thinking of moving to your driveway until is time to pick him up! I have a nice big tent, I promise I will not bother you...:mullet:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL!! 
To answer the question from Ann, the pink noses fill in with dark pigment as they get older. If you look closely, you will already see some black spots on the black and white boy's nose. The girl is an exceptionally nice pigmented puppy. I have had 3 puppies born with completely black noses. One is Rayo owned by Karen Pike, and the other is our latest champion ChaChi, and now this little girl.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What does it mean when a puppy has good pigment? (Besides the explanation you gave above)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Arlene!:faint: They are SUPER cute! I LOVE them all!

I think that little sable guy has a wishbone on his forehead! Remember that show Wishbone? My kids used to watch it all the time,it had a little jack russell as Wishbone.

I don't have a favorite,but I think I'll take dibs on the girl!

Congrats Zury----I'm so happy for you. You found a great pup and a great breeder! 
*a word of warning* I live closer to Arlene!:bolt: PUPPIES:bolt: PUPPIES:bolt:
ound: :bounce: ound: :bounce: ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Julie said:


> ...*a word of warning* I live closer to Arlene!


ound: Darling, you take my pup and sooner than you think, you'll have a band of angry Cubans searching for your head. Now, why would you do that to yourself? ound:

I seriously could take any of the pups, I love them all though!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Funny "a band of angry Cubans" LOL LOL!! Gosh y'all make me laugh and smile!
The standard by which Havanese are judged when being evaluated at dog shows states:


> The pigment on the nose and lips is complete, solid black for all colors except for the chocolate dog which has complete solid, dark chocolate brown pigment No other dilution of pigment is acceptable.


So... the darker and more complete pigment, the better!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh, cause I read in your website about Bogie having great pigment and here I was thinking of his hair! ...LOL OK, I get it now!

Gracias!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Arlene what a beautiful litter!

Zury I am so excited for you. I know you took your puppy search very seriously. You'll be lucky to have any puppy from this litter.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

hedygs said:


> Arlene what a beautiful litter!
> 
> Zury I am so excited for you. I know you took your puppy search very seriously. You'll be lucky to have any puppy from this litter.


Yes Ma'am I did and yes, I feel very lucky!

Now, can someone please :banplease: from this place so I can get some work done ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Arlene,

Congratulations to you and Candee on this beautiful litter. 

Zury - you lucky girl you, you get the adorable polka dotted puppy!!!

Arlene - you can always send the irish pied (or almost irish pied) pup to my house for some intense puppy socialization. :biggrin1: My Standards adore little fluffy pups, as does Bugsy and they promise to teach him everything they know.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Video!*


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are so sweet!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, they are so sweet...Momma is taking good care of them. Is three pups a average size litter for Hav's? 

Thanks for sharing  Gosh....IWAP!!!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Now I stop breathing for a while...Arlene, be carefull about wath you do to us out here in cyberspace...
Please let me live your life for just one moment...

Now I must stop hanging around in this threed, looking for puppie fixes. I am going to show tomorrow, I am NOT done grooming...and it is 9 am here in Sweden....


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Man, I knew you were the perfect breeder for my pup! I sooooooooo love the pictures and videos and updates!!! I am sending the videos to my mom right now, she is already calling him "My Grandson" ound:
Thank you for posting those!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Those three are going to be three of the cleanest puppies ever. Momma sure is taking wonderful care of her brood. They are so adorable. Ack! you guys are killing me.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, those are the sweetest videos!!! Candee is such a great mommy, love the way she is washing her babies.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How sweet! What a good Mom Candee is, love the video.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

CUUUUUTTTTTTTE!! Oh, Arlene, those pics and videos are adorable. The puppies are drunk! LOL So sweet to see how momma takes care of her babies. Thank you so very much for sharing these with us.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Look at those big bellies, so cute. Thanks for the videos.


----------



## ALittleMagic (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful pups! Congrats PeluitoHavanese.

Now, if one is going to a forum member, doesn't that leave two for other members?:rockon:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Arlene! They look so tiny and precious!
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwwwww, I love the videos. They're too adorable and Mom obviously takes her job very seriously. 

Hmm, I have a nephew in Minneapolis. Maybe it's time to go visit him. . . . . . . . . . .

Jane


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Babies are 1 Week Old - The Trekkies!!*

Here are Kirk (the sable boy), Spock the mostly black boy, and Uhura the black and white girl with the solid black nose at 1 week!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable, you can send me Kirk.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll have to share Leeann, I want Kirk!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh boy.... time to :bolt:

Zury's boy is Kirk and there':fencing:s gonna be a


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:cheer2: Wow, they are getting so big already! You can actually see the difference in the hair lenght from the older pictures!
Well, that's One week less that I have to wait! :bolt:
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Zury-You're so lucky to get him, he's adorable!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

My camera is acting very strangely (I must have messed up a setting on it) and my pictures are coming out a tad blury. I will try to get better ones


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Oh boy.... time to :bolt:
> 
> Zury's boy is Kirk and there':fencing:s gonna be a


LOL it just shows what great taste Zury has


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Adorable, you can send me Kirk.





Scooter's Family said:


> We'll have to share Leeann, I want Kirk!


:director: Back off you two, he's all mine! :boxing:
Kirk, Mommy is coming soon babe! lane:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Bwwwaaa haaa you guys are a blast. How funny!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Zury, I am so so excited for you and happy that we all get to watch your boy grow!!

Arlene, you should be so proud...you did an awesome job with this Star Trek litter.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! All the credit goes to momma Candee' and papa M.C. 
Candee' is an awesome mom! Wow, she is just super! :bathbaby:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! More pictures!hoto: I think I'm in heaven!:becky:

I love them all----however I'm growing quite fond of the little girl. Is she spoken for Arlene? Are you going to possibly show her?:ear:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it because of the angle of the pictures or does the girl has a smaller head. It actually looks nicer, like perfectly round, is beautiful.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie, There is a gal friend of mine who has one of my original Bewitched pups (Endora) who is called Dancer who is interested in a show female from Candee. We will have to wait and see how this little gal turns out. 

Zury,
yes her head is very cute and the proportions at this age are nice


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i want Uhura please! with the totally black nose already! IWAP!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful litter, Arlene! Who is the sire? 

Leeann, you're such a bully!

Zury, congratulations already. How exciting for you!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Beautiful litter, Arlene! Who is the sire?
> 
> Leeann, you're such a bully!
> 
> Zury, congratulations already. How exciting for you!


MC is the sire.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations!! Adorable little babies, very nice markings.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Zury, I totally missed the second page of this topic! LOL! Worse yet, I've been so busy lately, that I didn't even realize this topic was a week old already. I thought it was newly posted. That will teach me to skim over things.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*A pretty red bed for the babies*

Got better pix last night  Enjoy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the new pics of them. They are so tiny and adorable. Congats, Zury, on your future puppy. I am so happy you found one!
Gina


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So sweet. Is that Spock sleeping with his legs in the air? Love that belly shot. I love when Gitter sleeps on his back like that. Domino rarely did.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like Spock had too much of the momma juice! He's falling over drunk! LOL How CUTE !!! Love the latest pics, Arlene. 

Zury, you lucky dog, you.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Thanks for posting pictures. I love how Spock is lying on his back, too funny.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Spock was on top of one of the pups and rolled off and I caught that shot right when he rolled on his back


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If I had puppies in my house absolutely nothing would get done! I don't think I'd be able to leave their side as they're so cute!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG !!! I was afraid to peek at them, for very good reason...I fall in love. They are adorable little baby pups. Zury, congratulations again !!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!
Yes, Nothing would get done at home If I had those pups here! ound: They are so beautiful!
Thanks for the new Pics Arlene!

PS: Yesterday I showed the earlier pics to the boys and they were jumping in delight around me, looking at "Bumi" or like one of them calls him "BuBi Boomerang" ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

They're all so precious! I love the sable parti =)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm Arlene?... eep: Isn't there a 2½ wk puppy picture lost in your computer or something??? hoto:

Not that I am here waiting and checking daily or anything. naw ah.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes they just opened their eyes!! I was waiting for them to have peepers before I took their next shots. Will try to get them today


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

peluitohavanese said:


> Yes they just opened their eyes!! I was waiting for them to have peepers before I took their next shots. Will try to get them today


I'll be waiting!!!........................................:ranger:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*It's Mr. Bumi - Zury's boy!!*

This is the funniest picture I have ever gotten of a 2 1/2 week old puppy. It is hysterically funny!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a doll!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*More Mr. Boom*

Boom chacalacalaca boom chacalacalaca booM!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Heeeeere's Spock!*

Mr. Spock!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Last but not least.....UHURA!*

Here she is!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: NEW PHOTOS! :becky::cheer2:

Arlene the puppies are so cute! I can see where you would want to watch and see Uhura for a show pup. She is gorgeous! :kiss:

That is the funniest puppy Zury! I love how his little ears stick straight out! :laugh: Cute! Cute! Cute!

By the way-----Spock looks like he has a very nice head shape too Arlene. His little profile pix was adorable.:thumb:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Geeze girl no wonder I can't hear you on the phone with all the barking! Must be the darling little puppies <G>


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sweet, sweet, sweet. Spock is mine.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm in love with Bumi, his little face is precious.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in love with Uhura! But they are all adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, they are sooooo cute. I love seeing their little eyes now!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh wow Arlene, they are just so sweet! I love Zury's, but I must say, I find Uhura very striking. Are you keeping any for yourself?

I can't believe how big they are getting, Momma must be taking great care of them. You must be getting so excited Zury, when do you plan to bring him home 8 or 10 weeks?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Arlene they are gorgeous. Congratulations to you and Zury too. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie said:


> :whoo::clap2: NEW PHOTOS! :becky::cheer2:
> 
> Arlene the puppies are so cute! I can see where you would want to watch and see Uhura for a show pup. She is gorgeous! :kiss:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love Spock too! His head is very pretty  I love them all!!!:gossip:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Geeze girl no wonder I can't hear you on the phone with all the barking! Must be the darling little puppies <G>


LOL! They are already making the funny sounds they make when they figure out they can hear themselves


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for those, I had a great laugh!

Kirk/Bumi's head looks like a big SUV with the doors open in that first picture! ound: Hysterical! It gives me the impression that he is going to be a comedian!

And I agree with everyone, the girl is absolutely striking. As I said before, I LOVE the shape of her head and her proportions are just perfect!

Oh and he looks like he has eyebrows, but I love them!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeepers, creepers would you look at those peepers!!! Arlene, they are all adorable.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you! They always look so funny when they just open their eyes and stick those ears out


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kirk looks like he may be like his namesake... Is that the pup you are getting Zury? looks to me like he may make you laugh as well as well as being very handsome. 

I am in love with spock too..he does look simply perfect. and uhura is stunning as well.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Missy said:


> Kirk looks like he may be like his namesake... Is that the pup you are getting Zury? looks to me like he may make you laugh as well as well as being very handsome.
> 
> I am in love with spock too..he does look simply perfect. and uhura is stunning as well.


Yes and I am more and more convinced too that he will make us laugh!
We are planning to call him Bumi (King Bumi from the Avatar Series that we love here at home). He is a hilarious character, yet amazingly powerful and wise!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Bumi!!! I love it!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> LOL! They are already making the funny sounds they make when they figure out they can hear themselves


That's such a cute stage. It's hard to get anything done because all we want to do is watch them as they learn new things.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Zury, your boy looks adorable!! Arlene, they are all adorable pups and such endearing and funny pictures.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in love with all three!!! The little sable parti looks like my Murphy when he was a pup!!!

*IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Yummmm the babies love their food*

Today they ate their first solid food. Yummy yummy kibble soaked up and mashed up with canned meat and warm water. Yummm... they had very fat little bellies when they were done!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, they are so round and chubby! I can't believe they are 3 wks already. I am counting the days! (and saving the pictures). I already had all the previous ones printed and in an album!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're the cutest things!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG they are BEAUTIFUL!!! And I LOVE that you took pictures of their butts too


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I am so glad you live so far away from me! Love the pics!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:drum: Happy One Month Birthday!!!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

what an adorable trio!!! Congratulations


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More pictures please.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, they are sooooooooooo adorable eating. What cute faces!
Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> Today they ate their first solid food. Yummy yummy kibble soaked up and mashed up with canned meat and warm water. Yummm... they had very fat little bellies when they were done!


How cute they look! What food do you feed them at that age?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I feed them Tast of the Wild Pacific Stream formula soaked up and mushed up with a little bit of EVO 95% canned meat and some warm water. 
I need to get new pictures up. They are already 4 1/2 weeks old!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> I feed them Tast of the Wild Pacific Stream formula soaked up and mushed up with a little bit of EVO 95% canned meat and some warm water.
> I need to get new pictures up. They are already 4 1/2 weeks old!


They grow so fast! Get that camera out woman!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

:juggle:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Here they are at almost 5 Weeks*

Dirty faces and dirty paws from dunking their faces in their mush 
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Arlene they are soooo cute! I love the markings on them. Fun fun fun!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

very cute puppies Arlene


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

soooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're wonderful!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Awwwwww it makes me want to kiss those cute little faces. They're adorable Arlene


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG they are so sweet. I just found this puppy area. I must be blind!


----------

